# Shot in the Arm - Got my COVID-19 vaccination today



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Moderna version - two shots to get immunity, 28 days apart.

No side effects so far, thankfully. Drive through line. Online sign up.

As soon as I was eligible I signed up. Got right in, took 35 minutes.

15 minutes to make sure I didn't go into shock. Wifey went too.

Needle didn't even hurt, little pinch, felt like pin prick.

Very easy process. If anyone has any questions, ask away!


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

I felt like Superman after I got my shot. What a weight that was lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Getting Fat said:


> I felt like Superman after I got my shot. What a weight that was lifted off my shoulders.


Yeah, I thought about it long and hard.

I don't want to get seriously ill, nor do I want to die. This vaccine has a 94+% effectiveness rate against the virus, so I thought it would be worth it to get my life back. Plus I need to travel soon....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Funny story. We got to the first booth when we arrived, and a man walks up and says "it sounds like you have a kitten in your truck!"

I got out, and he was right!

Wifey got out and said "you have to save it!"

So, one doctor, three nurses, and two sheriff's deputies, the man who heard the kitten, and me all searched the engine bay. Found the kitty under my second battery tray. Deputy gloved up with my Mechanix gloves and pulled it out by the tail, howling...!

She had ridden over 40 miles at speeds up to 70 mph. Still alive.

Crazy day for the Kitteh!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Just checked my vaccination bandage. No signs of bleeding or discoloration.

Kitteh doing okay too. Just a little kitty formula on the nose.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I got mine last wednesday, Moderna also. Little arm pain for 48 hours nothing more.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I got the Pfizer shot. The first shot was no problem. I had the second shot yesterday and slept all day today and just feel a bit "off". They say all will be better by tomorrow.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The main reason I decided to get vaccinated, which my wife agreed with, is because IF you got the COVID-19 infection, and survived, some people have had long term health problems that linger for months and continue to adversely impact their health and well-being. I did not want to risk that.

Of course, it's a free Country(mostly) and everyone has the right to decide for themselves what to do on this, but weighing all the known risks we both decided to get vaccinated.

Seven hours in, and I feel fine....


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

My arm is sore as hell. Going on day two. No fever, no bruise, feel totally normal. Just soreness.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm scheduled for tomorrow. Have to take a bit of a trek to Dalton, Georgia, but happy to get the first dose ahead of my next round of work travel.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Just went to Auburn, Al to get my second one today. I am looking at being 95% immune in 2 weeks.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can expect mild symptoms from the first shot. The second shot of the Moderna/Pfizer vaccines are more likely to cause fevers/chills/icky feeling. I had a sore arm from the first Pfizer shot, but the second gave me a low grade fever and very mild systemic symptoms for ~24 hours. I know a good 30-40 people who have had the full course of a vaccine (almost all Pfizer). Almost everyone had a sore arm, about 25% had systemic side effects. I only know two people who had moderate side effects. One had a 102 fever after the first vaccine, but no symptoms after the second. Another had nausea, vomiting, and fever after the second. Both the people who had significant side effects had previously had COVID. Both of them feel it was worth the side effects and would do it again. I do not know anyone who had serious side effects.

I would encourage everyone to get vaccinated when they have the opportunity. Recommendations are also that you should still get vaccinated even if you have had COVID. Serious side effects are extremely rare, and moderate side effects last for 1-2 days at most other than the sore arm which seems to last ~5 days. You should view side effects as proof that the vaccine is working and you are making an immune response (though you don't need any for it to be effective).


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I got the Moderna version. Second one is scheduled for April 9. I had a little soreness in my arm but nothing like some of the vaccines I got in the military. I have not had COVID-19 so I'm expecting to have some side effects on the second shot.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I got the Moderna shot 3 weeks ago. My second one is scheduled for next Friday. My arm was really sore for a couple days after the first one.

I had the virus late last year with only mild symptoms, so I had mixed feelings about getting the vaccine. The chances of getting it twice are supposedly not zero, but rare - and there are mixed reports from those who have had it twice having more or less severe symptoms the second time around.

I was pretty fortunate that my symptoms were mild - similar to a sinus infection. I probably would not have even known I had it if my wife had not lost her sense of smell. That was about a week after my symptom onset, so I was already on the downhill side of it before finding out I had it.

I hate to say this, but it was almost a relief. I had spent the previous ~9 months trying not to get it, so I had an odd sense of relief knowing that I had it and that I was going to recover just fine.

In hindsight, I also had some fatigue that week, but with two young children I'm pretty much always tired.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

White94RX said:


> My arm is sore as hell. Going on day two. No fever, no bruise, feel totally normal. Just soreness.


Wanted to update my own post. Later on in day two, I started feeling just a little run down. Not much, just "off" a little. I was thinking maybe I had a low fever, but didn't. I took two tylenol and felt back to normal later in the day. Start of day three, I feel totally normal again. The soreness is lessening, but still there if I feel for it.

I also want to say that I think I had Covid last summer. I didn't get tested, but I had the classic symptoms. I would not have gotten the vaccination, except that my wife and I are traveling to Europe later this year. We didn't want to have any issues during our trip as far as a vaccine was required, or a required quarantine, or restricted access to anything.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Just got my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine. No reactions. We'll see what the morning holds.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Just an update: my wife and I both had sore arms at the site of the injection. I'd call it discomfort.

I did have some muscle soreness in my left forearm (arm that was injected), and I could feel some muscle stiffness in my neck (that is normal for me, so hard to tell), and I had mild soreness on the back of my right hand, which is an area that sometimes aches anyway (index and middle fingers).

It feels like the area was bruised, but no discoloration. It reminded me of my elementary school days when we used to "frog" people by punching them with your middle knuckle extended - hurts at first, and can be a little sore afterwards (depending on the "frogger") but the soreness goes away....

We both still feel mild muscle tightness when we move. No other side effects for either of us.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> Getting Fat said:
> 
> 
> > I felt like Superman after I got my shot. What a weight that was lifted off my shoulders.
> ...


Immunity isn't preventing you from getting your life back, your government is. Think about it for a little bit. A political body telling the tax-paying citizens of the country that they can't have their lives back until they take 1 of 3 government promoted vaccines, and people go running to get in line.

Seriously strange times we live in. But to each their own.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Got the vaccine about 5 minutes ago. At the top of Ben Hill Griffin stadium. Great view!


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

I had my second Moderna ~3 weeks ago. First one hit me hard. Fever, chills, rigors, sweat through the sheets that night. Good to go after 36 hours. Did daddy daycare for a 1 year old and 3 year old through the whole thing. Second one... sore arm, slight headache. I fully expected the reverse.

I spoke with a nurse friend who has been working closely with COVID this last year. She said my experience was "not uncommon with those who have had a previous exposure". I had a cold in late march last year after returning from Las Vegas for work. Never thought much about it, maybe lingered for a week. No one else in the house got sick.

In the pre-pandemic times I traveled 85% of the time for work. Lots of planes and hotels. Shook about 50 hands a day... I would wind up with something every couple of months like the sniffles or a cough. Got a flu shot every year to avoid getting sick on the road. My ultimate nightmare was food poisoning on a 18 hour international flight.

It's been a strange year, hoping to put it behind us and return to work as soon as possible...


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

I received my second Pfizer dose on 2/24. No reactions to the first dose, but I had chills/fever overnight after my second dose. I also had COVID around Thanksgiving... that may or may not have affected my reaction to the vaccine. I haven't read enough. Either way, it was 100% worth it.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

I am going to have my 4th shot. A bit worried.
How was it for you guys? I am also diabetic and buy victoza online when its needed, which means my sugar level goes up and down here and there. Curious if there is someone else on tis forum with the diabetes and 4th covid jab . How did it go for you?


----------



## johanmiller (3 mo ago)

I have googled it, but can't find anything regarding checking you t cel immunity. Some guye told on the tv that some people are non responders after vaccination. In Europe they are doing kind T-cel immunity testing, but trying to catch something in NY. This article explains is (just translate with your webbrowser): iSpot Cellulaire T-cel immuniteit test - Coronareistesten.nl


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

jerrywil said:


> I am going to have my 4th shot. A bit worried.
> How was it for you guys?


Why do you need a 4th shot, just wondering? To me if you need constant boosters, it doesn't work.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

jerrywil said:


> I am going to have my 4th shot. A bit worried.
> How was it for you guys?


I have no plans to get more shots currently. I stopped at my 3rd. I have had covid 3 times all of the omicron variant. Taking vitamin d3 everyday helps as well. I also have an O blood type.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

falconsfan said:


> Why do you need a 4th shot, just wondering? To me if you need constant boosters, it doesn't work.


Probably like the flu shot now. Yearly I imagine. I’m hit and miss on the flu shot and probably will be too with the Covid one. I’ll definitely be getting the shingles vaccine when I’m 50. I’ve seen folks with that and yikes!


----------



## Emaan (6 mo ago)

I don't want any more shots for the moment. But what is the period after the 3d shot should pass so we can make the 4th one?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

A week ago i had the bi-valent shot in the left arm and a flu shot in the right arm. Absolutely no reaction to the 4th shot in the left. The flu shot in the right hurt like the ****ens for 4 days.

I skipped the 4th shot last spring.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I did my primary series of the Moderna version mainly because I was required by my work. It was no worse than some of the stuff they stuck in my arm before military deployments. Thankfully I have never had COVID (that I know of). I did just recently get my flu shot for this year but with all the political BS around the COVID shots, I will skip the boosters for now.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I did my primary series of the Moderna version mainly because I was required by my work. It was no worse than some of the stuff they stuck in my arm before military deployments. Thankfully I have never had COVID (that I know of). I did just recently get my flu shot for this year but with all the political BS around the COVID shots, I will skip the boosters for now.


I had a buddy in the Marines who said the same thing. Before he left for a deployment he said you would line up and get what the hell ever shots and go on your way.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> shingles vaccine


For sure its 2 doses a few months apart.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I am due for my second shingles vaccine. The first one knocked me out for a day. But I will take that over shingles any day of the week. 

I also got a regular cold this week, or maybe the flu. It was worse than Covid (but I have had 4 shots). But I mean who gets regular colds anymore!!!! I feel cheated.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

my buddy is 50 years old and got shingles a few weeks ago. He was in bad shape. I'll definitely get that vaccine when its my time. 

I also got a 4th covid vaccine last month. It had been almost a year since my last dose. For most of 2022, the people I know who were getting covid had very mild symptoms. And then more recently i noticed that there were much more severe cases. Anyway, i was coming up on a week long business trip so i thought 4th dose might be helpful since its the new formula.


----------

